# ENV - Enova Mining



## deep digger (15 March 2007)

I have just had a look at a stock  (CROSSLANDS URANIUM) and it appears to have a pedigree of the who's who in the Australian uranium industry.

Between Cleary , Richardson and Euprene(geologist) there would be hardly an unturned rock either in the Territory or South Australia that they havent seen.(both states are u3o8 friendly)

I enclose a copy of an article out of a mining magazine which may help you understand the company a bit more.

Newcastle-listed stock, Crossland Uranium Mines,(CUX) the reason being that two other uranium stocks, A-Cap Resources and Hindmarsh Resources, have migrated from that small bourse (now part of the National Stock Exchange) and done rather well for themselves. A-Cap this week reported more high grades from Botswana while Hindmarsh was gobbled up by Canada's Mega Uranium.

Crossland is now poised to jump across to the ASX with a $5.67 million raising based on projects in the Northern Territory and South Australia. The PR people got themselves into a lather because the new board includes Bob Cleary, former CEO of Energy Resources of Australia , and two others who worked at Ranger. But the most significant part of the announcement is that the Canadians, through Toronto-listed Centram Exploration,(David Mosher a former Austrlaian heads this company and was creditted with the Jabiluka find) have struck a deal to come up with $8 million for a 50 per cent stake in the projects. Another hunk of our uranium sector off to Toronto.


----------



## zt3000 (22 March 2007)

*Re: CUX - Crossland Uranium Mines*

What are the chances of getting an allocation for the general public? Same goes for IPO's in general. Every IPO i try to get into, i never get an allocation


----------



## nanivini (8 April 2007)

*Re: CUX - Crossland Uranium Mines*

This CUX is the best small uranium play in oZ in my opinion. listing next Thu. no public allocation. Finished on NSX at 62C average in its last 2 dyas of trading before it got closed down on NSX to list on ASX next Thu. The best 3 people as was said above are on the board and Canadian JV. I couldn't get any and I think it will rock on Open. I wouldn't be surprised if it opens at a $1.00+ . Good luck to those who got them.


----------



## robandcoll (8 April 2007)

*Re: CUX - Crossland Uranium Mines*

Alot invested on the newcaste exchange prior to listing. It will go hard


----------



## kyme (12 April 2007)

*Re: CUX - Crossland Uranium Mines*

CUX listing on ASX 11.30am 13th April. Will be watching with interest.


----------



## the barry (12 April 2007)

*Re: CUX - Crossland Uranium Mines*

Will be trying to jump in on the open. Does anyone know if they have options?


----------



## purple (12 April 2007)

*Re: CUX - Crossland Uranium Mines*



deep digger said:


> I have just had a look at a stock  (CROSSLANDS URANIUM) and it appears to have a pedigree of the who's who in the Australian uranium industry.




I noted that too when i had a look at the listing info.
Figuring out whether to jump in...

There are other mining companies with comparatively less experience and glamour, but have made significant gains. 

Can't yet convince myself to take a quick punt, but then without it the race is lost. This one might power upwards too quickly.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (12 April 2007)

*Re: CUX - Crossland Uranium Mines*



Hi folks,

CUX ... according to the time cycle analysis on this one, it
should come out of the box, very aggressively ... 

happy days

 paul



====


----------



## Ruprect (13 April 2007)

*Re: CUX - Crossland Uranium Mines*

This one has opened at a significant premium. 59cent open, trading to 71.5.

Tried to buy pre open on comsec, wouldnt recognise the code, tried the call centre, got hung up on after answering (again).

Tried online after open, still wont recognise the code. Anyone else having these issues?


----------



## Ruprect (13 April 2007)

*Re: CUX - Crossland Uranium Mines*

comsec has just recognised the code - over 20mins after open.

These guys cost me 6k last week - im almost at breaking point with them.


----------



## the barry (13 April 2007)

*Re: CUX - Crossland Uranium Mines*



Ruprect said:


> comsec has just recognised the code - over 20mins after open.
> 
> These guys cost me 6k last week - im almost at breaking point with them.




Sorry to hear that mate, I bought a parcel at market on the open with commsec and then doubled up again at 64 cents. I didn't have any problems.


----------



## Ruprect (13 April 2007)

*Re: CUX - Crossland Uranium Mines*

Thanks for that - well done, thats a good get.

Very weird - kept telling me "invalid code", shut down tried again, the same.

I think a tersely worded email is heading their way.


----------



## Wysiwyg (13 April 2007)

*Re: CUX - Crossland Uranium Mines*



Ruprect said:


> This one has opened at a significant premium. 59cent open, trading to 71.5.
> 
> Tried to buy pre open on comsec, wouldnt recognise the code, tried the call centre, got hung up on after answering (again).
> 
> Tried online after open, still wont recognise the code. Anyone else having these issues?





Yep .... not mad though.I have Paritech Pulse and still no recognition of code for almost an hour.In fact it doesn`t look like it today.


----------



## purple (13 April 2007)

*Re: CUX - Crossland Uranium Mines*

Anyone would like to share their opinions on where the share price will go in 3 months?

Yes, i know it can have a strong uptrend based purely on the strength of directors, but i'm hovering around waiting for more meaty announcements, because even the most experienced tailor might not find a needle in a haystack, if the needle is just not there. 

This uranium craze that's on currently can lead to huge falls in price when the June sell off comes, like PDN in the last mini-crash.


----------



## ahspritemk (16 April 2007)

*Re: CUX - Crossland Uranium Mines*

End of the 2nd opened day. I bought in at 0.70, should have been more patient as it closed 0.65 today, up 4 cents from fri though. Agh well live and learn but im not too worried as im in it for the medium to long term. 
Annual report was released today, does anyone have predictions of CUX over the next few months-years?

Cheers 

Jason


----------



## masha.cesareo (23 August 2007)

*CUX*

Hi, I am new in the market and have bought CUX shares three month ago. Unfortunately at the moment I am at a loss. Can anyone give me a feedback if this is a good stock for a long term or should I cut my losses? Thank you.


----------



## jman2007 (23 August 2007)

*Re: CUX*



masha.cesareo said:


> Hi, I am new in the market and have bought CUX shares three month ago. Unfortunately at the moment I am at a loss. Can anyone give me a feedback if this is a good stock for a long term or should I cut my losses? Thank you.




Hi Masha,

I personally don't hold CUX but followed it quite closely after it floated.  If you have skimmed thru their prospectus and read through this thread, it may be worth holding on the strength of the mangement team alone. But bear in mind that an investment of this type in a company that relies on the market for funds, and is not generating any cash flow should be treated as high-risk and speculative.

It remains to be seen if we have seen the full impact on the market of the sub-prime implosion in the US, but IMO we will see an investor shift from spec mining juniors into companies with good operating cash flows, are already in/close to production, and have a solid operating track record.  Not sure what your trading strategy is Masha, but identifying these kind of fundamentals in a company will help you over the mid-long term, and significantly reduce your risk.

It is also clear that much of the smart money has gone out of uranium into other areas such as iron ore, as the realisation slowly dawned on the market that even the most advanced prospective U projects in Australia would be at least 3-4 away from production given the significant obstacles to be overcome.  Unfortunately Masha, it sounds like you bought in right at the peak of the hype.

Personally I think it is a good time to be sitting on the sidelines while we are experiencing this volatility, as for CUX, I am not sure what their corporate strategy would be, but possible that they may be putting themselves out there as a potential take-over target.

Best of luck!
jman


----------



## Miner (24 July 2008)

*Re: CUX - Crossland Uranium Mines*



zt3000 said:


> What are the chances of getting an allocation for the general public? Same goes for IPO's in general. Every IPO i try to get into, i never get an allocation




Hi ZT3000 

I was just browsing CUX thread for the first time today and saw your posting. I am curious to know if you got the share allotment in 2007 considering the price today CUX is hovering at how would have felt or by not having the allotment that time how do you feel with the share price ? 

I believe the company is now serious with its projects

Take care


----------



## Miner (24 July 2008)

*Re: CUX*



jman2007 said:


> Hi Masha,
> 
> I personally don't hold CUX but followed it quite closely after it floated.  If you have skimmed thru their prospectus and read through this thread, it may be worth holding on the strength of the mangement team alone. But bear in mind that an investment of this type in a company that relies on the market for funds, and is not generating any cash flow should be treated as high-risk and speculative.
> 
> ...





Hi Jman 

I also noticed your posting about CUX in Aug 2007 for the first time today. CUX or uranium is not my area of interest.

But what you said then is so true today and looks like you had the real crystal ball. No wonder knowledge, balanced wisdom and good judgement of a stock is your key strengths. Well done my friend and I will continue to read your postings very seriously .

Cheers


----------



## Miner (4 March 2010)

*Re: CUX*



Miner said:


> Hi Jman
> 
> I also noticed your posting about CUX in Aug 2007 for the first time today. CUX or uranium is not my area of interest.
> 
> ...




I am visiting this thread since I visited last in 2008. It happened to be after one year since Jman posted in 2007.

It is obviously one of the least loved stocks and threads with 10000 volume or the order of it in trading. 

Funny enough now in 2010 I am making correction that I learnt some thing on uranium siince then .  But I still find Crossland Uranium (there is another company called Crosslands Resources who are not listed in ASX and produce iron ore) does not generate apetite for me.


----------



## Ruprect (1 November 2010)

*Re: CUX - Crossland Uranium Mines*

Seems to be very quiet in here! Noticed that CUX are into rare earths with not a bad announcement today and more work to do. I dont hold, anyone else here with an opinion on the quality of the company/management?

After TUC's breakout last week, any thoughts re this one? Rare earths seem to be all the rage.


----------



## springhill (26 July 2012)

*Re: CUX - Crossland Uranium Mines*

*ENCOURAGING RESULTS FROM WET PLANT DEVELOPMENT PROGRAM CHARLEY CREEK RARE EARTH PROJECT*

An initial wet plant gravity flowsheet program has been completed on a bulk composite sample of alluvium from Cockroach Dam prospect at Charley Creek. Results confirm the Charley Creek rare earth project is amenable to beneficiation via wet gravity spiral plant. Grade and recoveries from the wet gravity spiral pilot plant were excellent.

The pilot program was conducted at Allied Mineral Laboratories Pty Ltd (AML) in Perth WA under the supervision of Crossland’s metallurgical consultant.

A recovery of 76% TREO (Total Rare Earth Oxide) at a grade of 6.24% TREO contained within 1.37wt % of the initial feed was achieved. A number of opportunities have been identified to improve both grade and recovery, particularly of Heavy REO and zircon. This wet plant concentrate is now undergoing conventional electrostatic and magnetic separation (Dry Plant) to produce a final concentrate product expected to contain approximately 50% TREO.

The proposed Wet and Dry plants for the Charley Creek project would utilise identical technology used by the mineral sand industry for recovery of titanium minerals and zirconia. The Charley Creek process flowsheet represents a low risk and low capital option to enter early production. The Wet Plant concentrate can be readily transported to a Dry Plant, where the final concentrate containing approximately 50% TREO can then be produced for sale or refining to value added products.

Dry Plant test work will be completed by end of July and an update will be provided once results are received.


----------



## System (15 June 2013)

On May 24th, 2013, Crossland Uranium Mines Limited changed its name to Crossland Strategic Metals Limited.


----------



## System (26 May 2020)

On May 26th, 2020, Crossland Strategic Metals Limited (CUX) changed its name and ASX code to Enova Mining Limited (ENV).


----------

